# Worm on string



## Akima (Jul 25, 2022)

This is worm on string fandom and furries meet


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 26, 2022)

*hears "worm"*
*hops in and looks around frantically*


----------



## Akima (Jul 26, 2022)

https://images.app.goo.gl/eHtmHXeEWxmpGZyw7 hehe


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## ben909 (Jul 26, 2022)

vaporeon character reads the message wrong, puts worm on a fish hooks and tries to catch preyfish


----------



## Akima (Jul 26, 2022)

Wait no- it's too late


----------



## ben909 (Jul 26, 2022)

Akima said:


> Wait no- it's too late


offers FISH


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 26, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


WORMS


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 26, 2022)

Join the sona evolution. Ascend to fuzzy stringy worm.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 26, 2022)

be careful, string law states a neat coil or spool
is the far from the strings proper state


----------

